# To drip or not to drip



## Boktiet (25/6/16)

So I am torn between buying a dripper tank or a Avocado 24. Won't need to carry tout the office or such, mostly for use during the evenings or at a braai or such. Any advice from the pros with regards to the advantages of the avo vs a dripper and vice versa?


----------



## DrSirus-88 (25/6/16)

I would recommend the AVO - it's a reverse dripper that gives you unbelievable flavour. I'm sure many will agree with me. It's on par with many of the drippers out there's 

Look I love dripping and love my tanks so it's a tough one. For ease of use the AVO is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WDE (26/6/16)

Not a pro but I am a huge fan of my dripper (tsunami), super easy to build on and wick. However I pretty much only use it at home or somewhere I know I will have two hands free.
So if you are looking for something that will work at a braai, would also recommend a tank/avo (have yet to try the avo). As I'm sure you will need your other hand for a beer or tongs if you happen to be braai-master for the evening 

Perhaps start with the avo then when the budget allows, grab a dripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Keyaam (26/6/16)

Buy an avocado and get a dripper at a later stage. I treated my avocado as a dripper at one stage for testing new juices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/6/16)

I concur with @Keyaam .. dripper is nice but can become frustrating at times to drip.. whereas the avo gives u dripper flavour with a bottom tank capacity to store some juice for wicks to soak up BUT it also limits you with regards to switching juice without having to clean tank 1st .. on a dripper u can just blow cotton dry and change juices.. so each has its pros and cons

With a dripper tho as @Keyaam has shown me using the Scottish roll wicking method. U can get alot more juice into ur wick reducing dripping intervals making it more pleasant 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## christovape (27/6/16)

I use the dripper for home when I got nothing else to do but be around the house. But when I go out I prefer a tank.... less hassle and easy to vape on the move

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (27/6/16)

Dooooo eeeeeeet!!!!! Dripping is awesome, but basically only at home. Going somewhere and having to drip isn't everyone's type of vape. I love dripping when at home, but take my tank when I go to work or the squonker mostely. Can't squonk now because my squonker went on an overseas trip, so my tornado tank when I'm not at home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (27/6/16)

I love my dripper and have it on my mod majority of the time, however driving and dripping is not a good idea - unless you have someone in the car who can drip while you drive.

Also if you are out, it can become a hassle.

I see the Avocado as the "best of both" type of atomizer. I really want to get myself one which I will then use when I am out and about instead of a normal tank. I have only really heard good things about the Avo 24.

My vote goes to the Avo if you really need something to take out with you when you are out and about.
Otherwise get a dripper if you have something to use while out and about - that being said, I do feel as if a dripper will make you want an Avo 24 even more...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (27/6/16)

Ya pretty much what everyone is saying - I have the Tsunami 24 and I can honestly say that it's giving me the best vape experience to date. However, it stays at home and i go out with either my Aromamizer V1 sitting on a small evic mini (pocket friendly), or if im wearing a jacket I'll take my Aromamizer Supreme sitting on a RX200S... I would highly recommend getting either Tsunami 24 or the Wotofo Troll V2 though. Always good to have variety!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

